# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess it

## Gabriele Pashaj

Attachment 10336


Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

You will be surprised about his ethnicity ... 


Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

Please .. everyone that has the same ethnicity ... wait few days until somebody can guess it ... 


Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Pax Augusta

Albanian? Kosovar?

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

> Albanian? Kosovar?


I appreciate your partecipation .... I’ll wait for somebody’s input .. thank you 


Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Aspar

North Pontid perhaps.
Can pass in a lot of places, mostly in Eastern Europe and the Balkans.

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

> North Pontid perhaps.
> Can pass in a lot of places, mostly in Eastern Europe and the Balkans.


:) 


Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## MOESAN

can pass too in northern Europe, even more than in Balkans, IMO; I see nothing typical to East Europe even if it coud be from there...
maybe more angles could modify my thought?

----------


## Tomenable

> You will be surprised about his ethnicity ...


He is Albanian, right?

----------


## Leutrim

Yeah, he is Albanian from Kosovo

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

> Yeah, he is Albanian from Kosovo


Sorry ...... I do not remember his name ... could you tell me that !? I know that he is a politician in Kosovo

----------


## MOESAN

Not very typical for this region, for pigmentation (not very important) as well as for features

----------

